# Unbegrenzter Testzugang?



## Abigayle (10. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Hab schon länger nen WAR Account, der zur Zeit leider aus Zeitmangel auf Eis liegt, aber dennoch schau ich hin und wieder mal auf die WAR Page, da ich doch auf dem laufenden bleiben möchte und irgendwann wenn es meine Zeit erlaubt wieder spielen möchte.

Da sah ich dann vor weniger als 5 Minuten dies:


> (...)wir freuen uns euch mitteilen zu können, dass wir heute den unbegrenzten Testzugang für WAR anbieten können. Der unbegrenzte Test-Zugang wird von nun an den 10-Tage-Testzugang ersetzen.(...)


Quelle:
http://www.war-europe.com/#/news/?id_news=de615&lang=de

Was heisst das jetzt genau? Übertrieben gesagt: Umsonst komplett WAR spielen? (Ich weiss, das das mit Sicherheit nicht stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )  Was ist bei nem Testzugang da eingeschränkt? Ich hatte nie nen Testzugang und ich hab gerade auf der Page gesucht, aber leider nichts gefunden und auf das Forum dort hab ich dadurch, das mein Account abgelaufen ist, keinen Zugriff.

Ich dachte, fragen kost nichts, und ich wäre euch dankbar wenn ihr mich jetzt nicht gleich für meine Unwisenheit erschlagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xerkxes (10. November 2009)

Damit kannst zeitlich unbegrenzt im T1 bis Level 10 spielen. Wenn du WAR komplett sehen willst musst du auch weiterhin ein Abo einrichten.


----------



## Abigayle (10. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Damit kannst zeitlich unbegrenzt im T1 bis Level 10 spielen. Wenn du WAR komplett sehen willst musst du auch weiterhin ein Abo einrichten.




Ah! Danke. Sowas in der Art hab ich mir schon gedacht. Danke für die fixe Antwort.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Virthu (11. November 2009)

yay, endlich.


----------



## Grimlokk (11. November 2009)

Hmm, jetzt brauche ich vermutlich eine weitere E-Mail-Adresse...


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2009)

Viel Spaß im T1. 
Es wird mir dennoch ein Rätsel bleiben, warum manche unbedingt T1 RvR spielen möchten. Ich habe es lange genug gemacht und zumindest im Vergleich zu T2 und T3 kann man es knicken.
"T1 war das beste", das ich nicht lache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im T1.
> Es wird mir dennoch ein Rätsel bleiben, warum manche unbedingt T1 RvR spielen möchten. Ich habe es lange genug gemacht und zumindest im Vergleich zu T2 und T3 kann man es knicken.
> "T1 war das beste", das ich nicht lache.
> 
> ...



lass sie doch, nach spätestens  5 Tagen lvl 10 und max. Equip ist es eh langweilig, vor allem, da einem alle überholen und die lvl 11er immer noch besser sind^^


----------



## wiligut (11. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> lass sie doch, nach spätestens 5 Tagen lvl 10 und max. Equip ist es eh langweilig, vor allem, da einem alle überholen und die lvl 11er immer noch besser sind^^




Sehe ich auch so. Deshalb halt ich die neue Trial für sehr positiv. Sie lockt erstmal Neue und Rückkeher an, die spielen nen paar Tage verschiedene Klassen bis Level 10, ärgern sich dann wieso es welche auf Level 11 gibt und wollen irgendwann mehr sehen. 

Und seien wir mal ehrlich, das T1 beeindruckt schon mal sehr, ich bin mir sicher dass es den meisten die WAR bisher wegen des vielen Negativfeedbacks in den Foren nicht getestet haben und es nun kostenlos probieren können, gefallen wird. Das war zumindest bisher die Reaktion von jedem Neuling mit dem ich Ingame gesprochen habe.

Und wenn sich wirklich ne dauerhafte Community aus T1 Gamern entwickelt sollte, ist das auch nicht schlecht, dann ist das T1 wenigstens immer voll


----------



## Healor (11. November 2009)

Habe mir jetzt mal einen neuen Account auf war-europe erstellt. Beim Mytic-Patcher kommt jedoch immer die Meldung "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Daten bitte erneut ein."

Hat sonst noch wer das Problem?


----------



## wiligut (11. November 2009)

Auf war-europe steht:


> Auf Grund von Wartungsarbeiten am Zahlungssystem können Spieler derzeit nicht ihr Abonnement erneuern oder einen Lizenz Schlüssel registrieren. Dadurch kommen sie nicht ins Spiel und erhalten eine Fehlermeldung.
> 
> Unser technisches Team arbeitet derzeit daran, dass Problem so schnell wie möglich zu lösen. Für dadurch entstehende Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir euch um Entschuldigung.
> 
> Wir informieren euch, sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt.



Ich denke es liegt daran.


----------



## Hoax666 (11. November 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Habe mir jetzt mal einen neuen Account auf war-europe erstellt. Beim Mytic-Patcher kommt jedoch immer die Meldung "Anmeldung fehlgeschlagen. Gebt Eure Daten bitte erneut ein."
> 
> Hat sonst noch wer das Problem?



Ja hier, wollte das Game mal testen... auf meinem MAC und am PC das selbe Problem... evt einfach nur Überlastet???


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2009)

Der Fehler wir schnell genug behoben sein, also keine Panik. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
I.d.R. steht sowas immer auf deren Seite, spätestens 24h danach, weil zig Andere das gleiche Problem haben.


----------



## Healor (11. November 2009)

Ah okay, dann mal abwarten.

Bin mal gespannt was sich so getan hat in der alten Welt


----------



## Kranak90 (11. November 2009)

So eine unbegrenzte Trial ist eine gute möglichkeit um herauszufinden welche Klasse man am liebsten Spielt. So kann man jede Klasse bis auf 10 Spielen und dann gucken welche am meisten Spaß macht.


----------



## SenselessSheep (11. November 2009)

Healor schrieb:


> Ah okay, dann mal abwarten.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt was sich so getan hat in der alten Welt



Hierzu steht auch was auf der WAR Seite...

_
Aufgrund von Wartungsarbeiten am Zahlungssystem können Spieler derzeit nicht ihr Abonnement erneuern oder einen Lizenz-Schlüssel registrieren. Dadurch kommen sie nicht ins Spiel und erhalten eine Fehlermeldung.

Unser technisches Team arbeitet derzeit daran, das Problem so schnell wie möglich zu lösen. Für dadurch entstehende Unannehmlichkeiten bitten wir euch um Entschuldigung.

Wir informieren euch, sobald es Neuigkeiten gibt._

Könnt mir vorstellen das da die Test Accounts auch drunter leiden.


----------



## C0ntra (11. November 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> So eine unbegrenzte Trial ist eine gute möglichkeit um herauszufinden welche Klasse man am liebsten Spielt. So kann man jede Klasse bis auf 10 Spielen und dann gucken welche am meisten Spaß macht.



Das konnte man vorher auch, nur etwas aufwendiger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Loginnamen waren bei mir alle gleich, nur mit einer anderen Ziffer am Ende und ich hieß immer Herr a b aus Stadt c.


----------



## OldboyX (11. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Das konnte man vorher auch, nur etwas aufwendiger.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Trotzdem ist es angenehmer, jetzt kann ich mir 10er Twinks machen und zwischendurch mal F2P WAR im T1 genießen.



wiligut schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Deshalb halt ich die neue Trial für sehr positiv. Sie lockt erstmal Neue und Rückkeher an, die spielen nen paar Tage verschiedene Klassen bis Level 10, ärgern sich dann wieso es welche auf Level 11 gibt und wollen irgendwann mehr sehen.



Der Unterschied zwischen 10 und 11 ist marginal, das wird sicherlich nicht der Grund sein. Außerdem ist ja die Sache die, dass man nur zeitlich begrenzt mit level 11 rumrennen kann. Sobald die "Bezahler" durch sind, wird das T1 den Stufe 10 F2Pern gehören.



> Und seien wir mal ehrlich, das T1 beeindruckt schon mal sehr, ich bin mir sicher dass es den meisten die WAR bisher wegen des vielen Negativfeedbacks in den Foren nicht getestet haben und es nun kostenlos probieren können, gefallen wird. Das war zumindest bisher die Reaktion von jedem Neuling mit dem ich Ingame gesprochen habe.



Sorry, aber das ist doch völliger Quatsch, man konnte schon die ganze Zeit kostenlos testen. Daran  hat sich nicht großartig viel geändert.



> Und wenn sich wirklich ne dauerhafte Community aus T1 Gamern entwickelt sollte, ist das auch nicht schlecht, dann ist das T1 wenigstens immer voll



Aye, ich werde dabei sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (11. November 2009)

Solange es immer neue Spieler gibt ist es auch egal, ob Leute eben nur im T1 abhängen, wenns dann wieder vorbei ist, dann habt ihr auch nicht mehr viel Spaß an eurem T1 Char. Selbst wenn alle, die so spielen wollen, auf einem Server beginnen, dann ist noch lange nicht gegeben, das regelmäßig RvR/Sc aufgehen. Und ob man dann mit seinen 8 T1 Kumpels abhängt und wartet muss sich noch zeigen, eher wird man dann wieder zu einem anderen Spiel wechseln, denn warten ist doof.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (11. November 2009)

Also ich find T1 ganz ok. Am meisten hab ich T2 gemocht, dannach fand ich nur noch langweilig. Das war einfach immer dat selbe Prinzip. Daher wäre ich dankbar wenn die dat bis T2 machen würden, dass reicht mir. Nur Monatlich zahl ich für bis zu T2 kein Geld =). 



  Aber mit dem Unendlich Trial können sich doch Leute im T1 eh Chars pro Fraktion hochziehen. Denk damit wird im T1 im SC ja immer was aufgehen. 

  Aber T1 Beeindruckt find ich gar nicht. Das T1 ist nett und lustig gemacht, aber wirklich Beeindruckend ist es nicht. Da man sich eben nicht wirklich im Warhammer Universum befindet. Sondern nur in kleinen Zonen, die noch vorgegeben sind wo man PVE machen muss und PVP. Das zieht die Leute nicht an und die T1 PQs sind stellenweiße cool. Aber immer wieder beginnt das ganze so vorgegeben und so nach Pflicht … Kill X Mobs. Das ist auf dauer auch net der burner. Story gibt’s 0, dass bissel was im Questtext steht, ist zwar teilweise lustig zu lesen. Aber ich hab ein MMO mit Grafik, wo bleiben die Ereignisse? Das zieht also auch niemanden, die Zeiten von Questtexten waren zu beginn von WOW und DaoC, wo man viel im Questtext fand und selbst dort gab es schon einige Events. Das kann man doch heute mehr aufpauschen. Das RVR ist recht langweilig im T1, gerade als Tank kommt man sich nicht als dieser vor. 



  Aber der Trial wird die zonen beleben. Da eben beide Seiten Spielbar sind, so zocken einige vielleicht ihre Chars neu auf der Gegnerseite. Damit ist schnelles wechseln möglich. Leute locken auf anderen Acc ein und gehen auf die seite, die Unterlegen ist. Also damit dürfte denk ich einiges aufgehen.

  Das Spiel selbst ist dadurch 0 besser geworden.



  Denn es besteht auch Gefahr. Das eben dutzende Spammer in das Spiel komm, Leute Werbung für andere Games machen, Goldspammer von anderen Spielen rum hängen und eh alles auf Need Gewürfelt wird, weils eh egal ist. Dann auch Unfreundliches geflame und bugusing etc. inbegriffen. Also ich glaub im T1 werden sich Brachlandchar ähnliche Zustände aufbauen und dutzende Leute werden auch die richtig ärgern, die noch Lust am Spiel haben. 

  Daher es gibt an dieser Idee nicht zwingend nur gutes. 

  An sich ist die Idee Schrott. Ein Trial kann doch ruhig Zeit begrenzt sein. GOA sollte lieber ein Buddy Programm starten, so was lockt mehr Neukunden, als Kostenlose ewigen Trials.




Aber besser wird das WAR davon nicht. Auch ist in den späteren T-Gebietn jetzt nicht wirklich viel anders, als im T1. Daher versteh ich schon Leute, denn es dort viel Spaß macht. Mir machte T2 am meisten spaß.


----------



## Bastikch (11. November 2009)

Also ich finde es sehr schön werde mir auf beiden Fraktionen die Elfen hoch spielen. Muss aber noch gucken wann ich das mache. Gilt das eigentlich ab heute?


Gruß Bastikch


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Viel Spaß im T1.
> Es wird mir dennoch ein Rätsel bleiben, warum manche unbedingt T1 RvR spielen möchten. Ich habe es lange genug gemacht und zumindest im Vergleich zu T2 und T3 kann man es knicken.
> "T1 war das beste", das ich nicht lache.
> 
> ...



Stimmt...

T2 ist das Beste.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breasa (11. November 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Denn es besteht auch Gefahr. Das eben dutzende Spammer in das Spiel komm, Leute Werbung für andere Games machen, Goldspammer von anderen Spielen rum hängen und eh alles auf Need Gewürfelt wird, weils eh egal ist. Dann auch Unfreundliches geflame und bugusing etc. inbegriffen. Also ich glaub im T1 werden sich Brachlandchar ähnliche Zustände aufbauen und dutzende Leute werden auch die richtig ärgern, die noch Lust am Spiel haben.



Das wird eher weniger vorkommen, die ganzen Goldpsmmaer werden doch sowieso nur nen Testaccount haben, und ob sie nun jede woche sich ne neue e-mail Adresse ausdenken oder nicht, macht den Pott auch nicht heißer. Unfreundliches Geflame findest du auch im T4 wenn sich da mal wieder Leute uneinig sind, wofür gibts den Ignore Button..

Ich finde die Idee super, so werden neue Spieler geworben, ist auch besser als so´n "Werbe deinen Freund und kriege x-Vorteile"

In diesem Sinne Breasa


----------



## Pymonte (11. November 2009)

Breasa schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee super, so werden neue Spieler geworben, ist auch besser als so´n "Werbe deinen Freund und kriege x-Vorteile"



Ach die hätt ich dennoch gerne, ich hätt meinen Greifen nämlich nun schon 2 mal zusammen ^^


----------



## Snowhawk (12. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ach die hätt ich dennoch gerne, ich hätt meinen Greifen nämlich nun schon 2 mal zusammen ^^



naja alternativ sollten sie den AKTIVEN Spielern die Möglichkeit eines XP Stopps geben... zur Zeit ist nämlich der normale Account der verarschte....
1. kostets und 2. fliegt er irgendwann aus t1 raus ohne die Möglichkeit von /xpstop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder haben die das mittlerweile eingebaut?


----------



## C0ntra (12. November 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> naja alternativ sollten sie den AKTIVEN Spielern die Möglichkeit eines XP Stopps geben... zur Zeit ist nämlich der normale Account der verarschte....
> 1. kostets und 2. fliegt er irgendwann aus t1 raus ohne die Möglichkeit von /xpstop
> 
> 
> ...



Warum angearscht?
Wer unschlüssig ist, ob ihm das Spiel Spaß macht, der nutzt die Trial, welche für Neuanfänger quasi eh ein Muss ist, um die passende Klasse zu finden. Man kann sich zwar noch nicht spezialisieren aber ob einem die Mechanik liegt oder ob einem der Look gefällt, das kann man schon in den ersten 10 Levels erkennen.
Ich kaufe ja wohl kein Spiel, ohne es vorher zu testen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zudem ist T1 nicht das höchste der Gefühle, es macht Spaß aber es ist noch steigerbar.
Richtige Neuanfängern wäre es egal, ob sie irgendwann aus dem T1 draußen sind, ich bezahle ja schließlich kein Geld, damit auf ewig jeder Mitspieler, der meine Klasse spielt, genau gleich geskillt ist und die gleichen Items trägt.
Auch in den unteren Tiers, wie im T1, gibt es Ungleichgewichte, welche sich lediglich schneller abwechseln, wenn die überlegene Fraktion ins nächste Tier kommt.

Ich behaupte mal, T4 macht nicht weniger Spaß, die Fraktionsbalance ist nur nicht gegeben und darum leidet der Spaß für beide Seiten (wobei die überlegene Seite das bisher noch verdrängt, da es Items zu holen gibt).


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Warum angearscht?
> Wer unschlüssig ist, ob ihm das Spiel Spaß macht, der nutzt die Trial, welche für Neuanfänger quasi eh ein Muss ist, um die passende Klasse zu finden. Man kann sich zwar noch nicht spezialisieren aber ob einem die Mechanik liegt oder ob einem der Look gefällt, das kann man schon in den ersten 10 Levels erkennen.
> Ich kaufe ja wohl kein Spiel, ohne es vorher zu testen.
> 
> ...



Es ist ja schön und gut, C0ntra, dass du hier ständig DEINE MEINUNG darlegst und wie sehr dir T2,T3 und deiner Sig nach zu urteilen jetzt auch T4 besser gefallen als T1. Das sieht aber nicht jeder so. Es gibt genügend Spieler, die T4 langweilig finden und WAR sowieso eher als "casual" Spiel sehen, wo man ab und zu einlogt um sich zu moschen. Zusätzlich musst du auch zugeben, dass du zwar sehr lange die Trials gespielt hast und verschiedene Klassen getested hast, aber insgesamt ist das immer noch deine 1. WAR-Erfahrung und du bist gerade bei deinem 1. Char den du ins T4 bringst und hast keinerlei Erfahrung / Aussage wie das Endgame in WAR sich gestaltet.

Dagegen reicht manchen T1 eben vollkommen und der Spaß daran ist ja, dass man sich einen Char dort auch gut equippen kann und den immer wieder einloggt für dieses kurzweilige Geplänkel. Nun sogar ohne monatliche Gebühr.

Daneben soll es auch Leute geben, die gern ab und zu auf ihrem Main spielen im T4 und zwischendrin aber auch gern bei der neuen Möglichkeit des "permanenten" Stufe 10 T1 mitzumachen. Dafür müssen sie jedoch, obwohl sie zahlende Kunden sind (vs. andere die nichts zahlen) einen zweiten Trial-account erstellen, weil dies mit ihrem gekaufen und monatlich bezahlten Account nicht möglich ist. Das finde ich durchaus auch paradox und eine Möglichkeit auf Stufe 10 /xpoff zu haben wäre durchaus angebracht.


----------



## Pymonte (12. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Warum angearscht?
> Wer unschlüssig ist, ob ihm das Spiel Spaß macht, der nutzt die Trial, welche für Neuanfänger quasi eh ein Muss ist, um die passende Klasse zu finden. Man kann sich zwar noch nicht spezialisieren aber ob einem die Mechanik liegt oder ob einem der Look gefällt, das kann man schon in den ersten 10 Levels erkennen.
> Ich kaufe ja wohl kein Spiel, ohne es vorher zu testen.
> 
> ...



/sign


----------



## wiligut (12. November 2009)

Ich wundere mich echt ein bisschen, dass ihr das hier so leidenschaftlich diskutiert. Manche wollen eben nach Level 10 mehr sehen machen nen upgrade und anderen reichts im T1 dauerhaft gratis zu spielen. Ist doch echt völlig egal. Ich hab z.B. seit gestern beides, meinen Abo-Account fürs regelmäßige zocken und nen neuen Trial-Account fürs T1, den ich immer dann rausholen werde wenn die Hauptstadt mal wieder in Step 1 steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAR macht in jedem Tier ordentlich Spass. Die einzige Voraussetzung für mich sind genug Gegner. Die kann man in jedem Tier finden. Ich hatte auch im T1 schon herrliche Fights und ohne Ende Adreanlinschübe. Kommt immer drauf an was man selbst und der Gegener draus macht.

Bisher scheint das ja ganz gut angenommen zu werden. Die PQ waren gestern jedenfalls sehr gut besucht und das Niveau im Ratschlagchannel lag gefühlte 50 Punkte unter dem sonst üblichen Durchschnitts-IQ.


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> ...
> 
> WAR macht in jedem Tier ordentlich Spass. Die einzige Voraussetzung für mich sind genug Gegner. Die kann man in jedem Tier finden. Ich hatte auch im T1 schon herrliche Fights und ohne Ende Adreanlinschübe. Kommt immer drauf an was man selbst und der Gegener draus macht.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich doch 100%ig zu. Nur darf man einfach nicht vergessen, dass nicht jedem (wie dir vielleicht, da du es dir locker leisten kannst) diese 12 Euro im Monat völlig egal sind. Wenn nun aber T1 gut besucht ist (und das ist es dank der alten Trial schon gewesen, im Verhältnis zu T2 und T3) und man dort genauso ordentlich Spaß haben kann, wieso sollte man 12 Euro/Monat bezahlen?

Vielleicht wird von EA ja ein F2P mit Bezahlcontent angestrebt (wie bei HG:L oder jüngst DDO). An sich ein solides Bezahlmodell, nur ist es dort immer so, dass Bezahler sich in derselben Gegen aufhalten können wie Nichtbezahler und die F2Per zu "spüren" kriegen, dass man ohne zu bezahlen entweder einen direkten Nachteil (Levels, Items, Content usw.), oder einen extremen zeitlichen Nachteil (ROM ohne Itemshop) hat. Dies sehe ich persönlich bei WAR nicht gegeben, da die Tiers strikt getrennt sind und Stufe 11er Twinks, denen man als F2P hinterhersabbern "könnte" gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht, weil die ja gezwungenermaßen irgendwann 12 werden.


----------



## C0ntra (12. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> [...]Wenn nun aber T1 gut besucht ist (und das ist es dank der alten Trial schon gewesen, im Verhältnis zu T2 und T3) [...]


Welchen Server meinst du?


----------



## wiligut (12. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Da stimme ich doch 100%ig zu.



Das ich das noch erleben durfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich glaub nicht dran das WAR f2p wird, eine Begründung hab ich dafür allerdings keine. Sollen dann alle Veteranen die schon alles haben ihre Items/Mounts usw. verlieren und gegen bares neu kaufen? Das wäre denk ich für einige/viele ein Ko-Kriterium. Ich habe selbst noch kein F2P MMO gespielt, aber Itemshops haben mich bisher immer abgeschreckt. Wo ist der Reiz wenn ich mir alles kaufen kann. Ich glaube ich würde dann mit WAR aufhören.

@C0ntra

Sicherlich Drakenwald. Woanders kann man mit dem Trial-Account nicht spielen.


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Das ich das noch erleben durfte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, F2P heißt ja nicht gleich Itemshop. Gibt ja auch noch andere Modelle, wie eben, dass ein Teil des Spiels für alle zugänglich ist, aber bestimmte Teile eben nur, wenn man "subscriber" ist (in der Regel gibt es aber dann nur dort die besten Items usw. damit es auch einen Anreiz zum "subscriben" gibt).



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> Welchen Server meinst du?



Eigentlich alle? Kann sein, dass auf manchen überhaupt nichts mehr los ist, auch nicht im T1 und T4. Doch die letzten 2 Trials die ich gespielt habe auf Drakenwald und Karak Norn, sowie auf Erengrad konnte man im T1 immer gut spielen und es gab auch Szenario invites mit annehmbaren Wartezeiten (auch außerhalb der Primetime).


----------



## C0ntra (12. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> @C0ntra
> 
> Sicherlich Drakenwald. Woanders kann man mit dem Trial-Account nicht spielen.


Das ist nicht richtig, darum fragte ich. 
Drakenwald wird automatisch ausgewählt, wenn man sich zum ersten Mal mit der Trial einloggt, man kann aber zurück zur Serverübersicht gehen. Neben Carroburg war ich auch schon kurzzeitig auf Eltharion, dem einzigen ORvR Server, der noch direkt in der Übersicht angezeigt wird, ohne das man auf "weitere Server" klickt. Der steht bloß immer auf Niedrig und ich fand schon vom Prinzip keinen Gefallen daran. Es gibt auch noch einige mehr Server, die für die Trial zugänglich sind.
Es sei denn sie haben es mit Einführung der Endlos-Trial geändert, was ich aber nicht glaube.



OldboyX schrieb:


> Naja, F2P heißt ja nicht gleich Itemshop. Gibt ja auch noch andere Modelle, wie eben, dass ein Teil des Spiels für alle zugänglich ist, aber bestimmte Teile eben nur, wenn man "subscriber" ist (in der Regel gibt es aber dann nur dort die besten Items usw. damit es auch einen Anreiz zum "subscriben" gibt).
> 
> 
> Eigentlich alle? Kann sein, dass auf manchen überhaupt nichts mehr los ist, auch nicht im T1 und T4. Doch die letzten 2 Trials die ich gespielt habe auf Drakenwald und Karak Norn, sowie auf Erengrad konnte man im T1 immer gut spielen und es gab auch Szenario invites mit annehmbaren Wartezeiten (auch außerhalb der Primetime).



Die Items u.a. sind oder sollten in WAR aber nicht der Anreiz zum Leveln sein, darum ist es meiner Meinung nach gut, das so wenig wie möglich aber so viel wie nötig in der Trial gezeigt werden, eben das T1.

Ich meinte eher das Gegenteil. Du hast behauptet, das im T1 mehr los ist, wie im T2 und T3. Dies ist falsch aber das kann man anhand der Trial auch nicht bewerten - ausgehend von Drakenwald, wobei ich es mir bei Carroburg auch nicht vorzustellen vermag.


----------



## OldboyX (12. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher das Gegenteil. Du hast behauptet, das im T1 mehr los ist, wie im T2 und T3. Dies ist falsch aber das kann man anhand der Trial auch nicht bewerten - ausgehend von Drakenwald, wobei ich es mir bei Carroburg auch nicht vorzustellen vermag.



Wird aber durchweg von den meisten bestätigt, sowohl hier, als auch in den offi-Foren und auch in den US-Foren. Als ich letztes Mal im August aktiv gespielt habe war es definitiv zutreffend, T2 oder T3 außerhalb der Primetime bis zu 40 Minuten und mehr auf Szenario invite gewartet. Im T1 gabs Twinkage + Trialleute wenn man vom T4 Pause hatte.

Most populated:
T1 + T4



			
				C0ntra schrieb:
			
		

> Die Items u.a. sind oder sollten in WAR aber nicht der Anreiz zum Leveln sein, darum ist es meiner Meinung nach gut, das so wenig wie möglich aber so viel wie nötig in der Trial gezeigt werden, eben das T1.



Säg doch nicht am eigenen Ast. Items sind Charverbesserungen, genauso wie Talentpunkte oder Rufrang Punkte usw. Wenn diese nicht der Anreiz sein sollten, dann wird genau das wieder wahr, wogegen du dauernd andiskutierst:

Es ist einfach ein PVP Spiel für zwischendurch. Einloggen, moschen, Spaß haben. (Wie Counterstrike, oder TFC, oder Enemy Territory - nur halt eben mit dem üblichen Fantasy RPG Setting und den Klassen). Nur das hat man schon im T1 - ganz ohne monatliche Gebühren.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (12. November 2009)

Richtig das Modell Guild Wars zeigt es doch. Das Spiel kostet halt zum Kaufen Geld und dannach nie wieder und es läuft immernoch. Das schon ewig. Obwohl es eben enorm Casaul Ausgelegt ist. Das Modell würde für WAR enorm gut kommen und tät ihrem Konzept entsprechend auch reichen. Aber Monatlich Geld bezahlen, für einen Status der nicht gerade für Abwechslung und alternativen sorgt, ist schon bissel gewagt.
Das T1 einigen zu langt, ist doch verständlich. 

Aber ich staune, dass sie eben ihr WAR retten wollen, in dem sie die Trial unbegrenzt machen. Davon gewinnen sie nicht zwingend mehr Leute. Gibt genug Möglichkeiten mehr Leute zu ziehen. Doch nach über 1 Jahr, haben sie sehr wenig davon umgesetzt und ihr Grundkonzept ist an einigen Ecken nicht gerade passend, für dass was Leute von einem PVP Spiel erwarten. 

Für Kostenlos ist WAR recht gut. Man ogt ein und prügelt sich, ideal. Aber monatlich Geld dafür zu bezahlen, dass man nach 1 Monat am Ende, eigentlich wieder das selbe macht, ist zu viel. 

Die Trial mag einigen GEfallen und anderen nicht. Aber es wird dadurch auch im T1 lauter Leute geben, die eben richtig flamen werden. Kann mir gut Vorstellen, dass einige Werbung für ihre Internetseiten machen (Goldspammer) eben, auch wenn die nicht viel Erfolg in WAr haben, weil Gold nichts Wert ist. Lohnt es sich dennoch für diese Leute, sowas zu machen. Auch die Leute, die auf alles Need Würfeln etc. steigen damit an. Es wird teilweise im T1 denk ich auch sehr unangehm. Das einigen T1 nicht reicht, ist klar. Es spielen ja immernoch Leute WAR, also gefällt es einigen auch. Die Lakes sind ja auch eher angelegt, einfach rein und moschen. Meine alle SC sind einfach strukturiert. Aber es ist eben nicht gerade Führsprechend, dass T1-T3 den Leuten teilweise spaß macht und T4 dann nicht mehr. Die Gründe sind vielseitig, aber es ist nun leider so. Mir würde WAR bis T2 als Neben Spiel zu langen. 

Die Trial ist und bleibt eine nette Idee, wird aber eben an dem Problem von WAR nichts ändern. Auch die Leute die dazu kommen, werden ja zwar erstmal ACC zahlen liefern. Aber der erste Monat ist für WAR kein Geld drin. Denn in den Supermärkten steht das Zeug noch zu haufen rum und wird für 8-10 Euro vertickt. Damit kaufen sich einige Leute das Game und zocken halt 30 Tage. Dannach bekommt Mythic erst Geld und in 30 Tagen, muss dann aber was geboten werden.

Zu den Items.
Im gegenteil es sollte viele Items gebend, dutzende. Aber sie sollte nicht so stark die Chars bevorteiligen. Vielfalt ist doch auch gut. Warum müssen alle T1 Sets, T2 Sets etc. gleich ausschauen, unter den Klassen? Warum gibt es da nicht gleichwertige Sets oder Items, die völlig anderen Stil haben. Damit kann man anreiz schaffen.


----------



## Peithon (12. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Deshalb halt ich die neue Trial für sehr positiv. Sie lockt erstmal Neue und Rückkeher an, die spielen nen paar Tage verschiedene Klassen bis Level 10, ärgern sich dann wieso es welche auf Level 11 gibt und wollen irgendwann mehr sehen.
> 
> Und seien wir mal ehrlich, das T1 beeindruckt schon mal sehr, ich bin mir sicher dass es den meisten die WAR bisher wegen des vielen Negativfeedbacks in den Foren nicht getestet haben und es nun kostenlos probieren können, gefallen wird. Das war zumindest bisher die Reaktion von jedem Neuling mit dem ich Ingame gesprochen habe.
> 
> Und wenn sich wirklich ne dauerhafte Community aus T1 Gamern entwickelt sollte, ist das auch nicht schlecht, dann ist das T1 wenigstens immer voll



Du hast dir wirklich den Titel "Laberfürst" verdient. Lebst du eigentlich auf dem Mond? Die meisten Leute lesen sich keine Foren oder irgendwelche Berichte über Spiele durch. Mundpropaganda und Werbung sind die wichtigsten Dinge. 

Es wird eine ganze Schar an 10er Chars erstellt werden, die mit jedem 11er locker mithalten können. Als 40er dagegen wirst du von RR80er Hexenjäger oder Hexenkrieger in 2-3 Sekunden umgepustet, selbst wenn du einen Tank mit Schild spielst. Die Szenarien und das RvR werden sich professionalisieren, so dass Neueinsteiger eventuell viel auf die Mütze bekommen. Mehr Abbos als mit dem 10-Tage-Account werden sicher nicht eingerichtet. 

Ich bezahle keine 12 Monate dafür als lebendiger Trashmob für andere herumzulaufen, 40 Minuten für ein langweiliges Szenario Däumchen zu drehen oder mal wieder auf Gegner und/oder Lock warten zu müssen.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Warum angearscht?
> Wer unschlüssig ist, ob ihm das Spiel Spaß macht, der nutzt die Trial, welche für Neuanfänger quasi eh ein Muss ist, um die passende Klasse zu finden. Man kann sich zwar noch nicht spezialisieren aber ob einem die Mechanik liegt oder ob einem der Look gefällt, das kann man schon in den ersten 10 Levels erkennen.
> Ich kaufe ja wohl kein Spiel, ohne es vorher zu testen.
> 
> ...


Ich finde und fand das t1 am schönsten, und hätte ich damals gewusst was dannach kommt, hätte ich nur die Trials gespielt.
Deshalb ist ei f2p account genau das was man braucht, wieso sollte man dannach weiterspielen?
Ich habe mit meinem char gehofft, dass in den höheren tiers noch neue Sachen dazukommen, aber nichts, nur keeps die von einem zerg in 5min überrant werden.
t1 top, und alles darüber muss man sich nicht für geld antun

Werd mal 40 und schreib dann mit, auf 40 sind mir damals auch erst die Augen aufgegangen


----------



## Kranak90 (13. November 2009)

Ich für meinen Teil mochte und mag alle Tiers. Von den Szenarien her gefallen mir T2 und T3 aber überhaupt nicht. Dafür gefällt mir der PvE Anteil dort sehr gut. RvR kann man dort auf Erengrad schon lange nicht mehr richtig betreiben. Mein Jünger dümpelt schon seit Monaten auf 25 und solange kein RvR/Szenario möglich ist, bring es wenig einen Heiler zu spielen.

Wenn allerding viele der Neukunden ihren Testacount umwandeln, könnten sie im T2/T3 das RvR wieder beleben und die alten Veteranen die gerne unendlich T1 spielen wollen sollen dies dann auch tun. So sind dann alle Tiers belebt und man kann sich freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Das ist nicht richtig, darum fragte ich.
> Drakenwald wird automatisch ausgewählt, wenn man sich zum ersten Mal mit der Trial einloggt, man kann aber zurück zur Serverübersicht gehen. ...
> Es gibt auch noch einige mehr Server, die für die Trial zugänglich sind.
> Es sei denn sie haben es mit Einführung der Endlos-Trial geändert, was ich aber nicht glaube.



Hm, ich bin automatisch auf DW gelandet und habe keine Möglichkeit gefunden den Server zu wechseln. Klick auf "Server" brachte mich direkt wieder nach DW. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass ich die Serverauswahl übersehen konnte. Ich hatte zwar schon 2 Bier an dem Abend, aber sowas...

Ich probiers heute Abend nochmal aus.

@Peithon

Gewöhn dir nen vernünftigen Ton an wenn du diskutieren willst, sonst werde ich dein Gebrabbel nicht noch durch Kommentare würdigen. Ansonsten /yawn


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (13. November 2009)

Ich haben WAR noch nicht getestet oder bis jetzt große beachtung geschenkt...

Aber mit diesm T1 test bis lvl 10 überlege ich mir es anzuschauen es hört sich interessant an und man kann ungezwungen in mehr als ein paar Tagen schauen ob einem das Spiel zusagt.

Hätte nichts gegen ein paat tips was wie wo los ist und was man als spät einsteiger sich an klassen angucken sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimlokk (13. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Ich habe selbst noch kein F2P MMO gespielt, aber Itemshops haben mich bisher immer abgeschreckt. Wo ist der Reiz wenn ich mir alles kaufen kann..


Du solltest wirklich mal RoM oder Free Realms ausprobieren. Hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und nichts gekostet. Außerdem nehmen sich die beiden Spiele und vielleicht auch die Spieler nicht so extrem ernst wie bei anderen Genre-Vertretern. Allerdings hab ich auch im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen nicht den Anspruch, zu den besten der besten auf meinem jeweiligen Server zu gehören. Wenn man diesen Anspruch hat und ein zahlender Spieler dabei Vorteile hat, ist das ein Problem, das seh ich ein.

Zum unbegrenzten Testzugang: Durch die Test-Accounts erhöhen sich natürlich die Spielerzahlen im T1. Da aber eine großer Anteil dieser Spieler kein WAR-Abo abschließen wird (das liegt nicht an WAR, das ist ganz normal bei Werbeaktionen), sind im T2 relativ deutlich weniger Spieler unterwegs. Könnte genau diejenigen abschrecken, die aufgrund des Testzugangs ein Abo abgeschlossen haben, oder? Das könnte zu einem Problem werden, eine Lösung dafür weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

The schrieb:


> Ich haben WAR noch nicht getestet oder bis jetzt große beachtung geschenkt...
> 
> Aber mit diesm T1 test bis lvl 10 überlege ich mir es anzuschauen es hört sich interessant an und man kann ungezwungen in mehr als ein paar Tagen schauen ob einem das Spiel zusagt.
> 
> ...



Ob du Späteinsteiger bist oder nicht ist egal. Mach dir nen Testaccount, damit kommst du automatisch auf den vollsten dt. Server Drakenwald. Bzgl. Klassen spiel was dir Spass macht. Es ist nicht so, dass händeringend bestimmte Klassen gebraucht werden. Im T4 wird der Server von der Zerstörung dominiert. In den unteren Tiers ist es ein ewiges hin und her, da dominiert tgl. jemand anders


----------



## The Joker and the Thief (13. November 2009)

Ok vielen dank dann denke ich mal sieht man sich bald in der Schlacht *winkt*


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

Grimlokk schrieb:


> Zum unbegrenzten Testzugang: Durch die Test-Accounts erhöhen sich natürlich die Spielerzahlen im T1. Da aber eine großer Anteil dieser Spieler kein WAR-Abo abschließen wird (das liegt nicht an WAR, das ist ganz normal bei Werbeaktionen), sind im T2 relativ deutlich weniger Spieler unterwegs. Könnte genau diejenigen abschrecken, die aufgrund des Testzugangs ein Abo abgeschlossen haben, oder? Das könnte zu einem Problem werden, eine Lösung dafür weiß ich leider auch nicht.



Du brauchst dafür ja auch keine Lösung zu liefern, denn du wirst nicht dafür bezahlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das ist Mythics Job und entweder sie machen ihn gut und es geht aufwärts oder sie machen ihn schlecht und das Spiel ist irgendwann vorbei (was jedes Spiel mal ist). Ich finde es inzwischen schon albern wie wir uns hier dauernd über EA Quartals- und Abozahlen, Entlassungen, Bezahlmodelle usw. die Köpfe heiss diskutieren, statt über das Spiel ansich zu reden.

Zum T2: Da war auf Drakenwald schon immer genug los, auch ohne die Endless-Trial. Also sind Sorgen diesbezüglich aus heutiger Sicht ganz unnötig


----------



## Kranak90 (13. November 2009)

Das ist doch schon wieder voll fürn Arsch das man nur auf Drakenwald testen darf. Bestimmt weil das der vollste Server ist. So bekommt man Erengrad und Carroburg aber nicht wieder gut zum laufen! Da helfen auch nicht die täglichen T1 Events auf Erengrad die von nem GM veranstaltet werden. Alles nur hinhaltemaßnahmen, da man keinen Servertransfer einleiten will...


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon wieder voll fürn Arsch das man nur auf Drakenwald testen darf. Bestimmt weil das der vollste Server ist. So bekommt man Erengrad und Carroburg aber nicht wieder gut zum laufen! Da helfen auch nicht die täglichen T1 Events auf Erengrad die von nem GM veranstaltet werden. Alles nur hinhaltemaßnahmen, da man keinen Servertransfer einleiten will...




Naja, ich wollte jetzt keine Gerüchte in die Welt setzen. Ich hatte wie gesagt schon 2 Bier intus und da besteht eine kleine Möglichkeit dass ich die Serverauswahl irgendwie übersehen habe. Einfach mal selbst ausprobieren oder ich poste meinen neuen Selbstversuch hier heute Abend rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon wieder voll fürn Arsch das man nur auf Drakenwald testen darf. Bestimmt weil das der vollste Server ist. So bekommt man Erengrad und Carroburg aber nicht wieder gut zum laufen! Da helfen auch nicht die täglichen T1 Events auf Erengrad die von nem GM veranstaltet werden. Alles nur hinhaltemaßnahmen, da man keinen Servertransfer einleiten will...



Ein Servertransfer ist eine gewagte Sache. Dann würden alle nach Drakenwald gehen (weil wer will schon nach Carro, wenn die Chance besteht, dass dort auch nicht genug "los" ist). Auf Drakenwald wäre unter Umständen eine Weile im T4 die Hölle los und entsprechend gäbs wieder Zonencrashes und Serverdowns mit denen WAR wieder in die Schlagzeilen kommen würde (und ja, das ist realistisch denn auch nach dem 1.3.2 Performance Patch ist Drakenwald schon wegen Überlastung downgegangen).


----------



## Grimlokk (13. November 2009)

Kranak90 schrieb:


> Das ist doch schon wieder voll fürn Arsch das man nur auf Drakenwald testen darf. Bestimmt weil das der vollste Server ist. So bekommt man Erengrad und Carroburg aber nicht wieder gut zum laufen! Da helfen auch nicht die täglichen T1 Events auf Erengrad die von nem GM veranstaltet werden. Alles nur hinhaltemaßnahmen, da man keinen Servertransfer einleiten will...



Ähm, ist es denn überhaupt nötig, mehrere deutsche Server zu haben? Ist es nicht besser, einen zu haben, der richtig gut besucht ist? Eve online funktioniert zumindest mit einem Single Shard Modell sehr gut. Wohlgemerkt ist es dort ein einziger Shard für alle Spieler auf der ganzen Welt, nicht für alle deutschen Spieler. 
Käme das (zumindest mit genau einem Server für alle deutschen Spieler) bei WAR in Frage oder steigen dann die Spieler auf die Barrikaden, die sowohl Zerstörungs- als auch Ordnungscharaktere haben?
BTW wie ist eigentlich die Lage in anderen Regionen? Sind die Vereinigten Staaten auch schon auf eine Handvoll Server runter oder ist die Lage dort besser?


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

Grimlokk schrieb:


> Ähm, ist es denn überhaupt nötig, mehrere deutsche Server zu haben? Ist es nicht besser, einen zu haben, der richtig gut besucht ist? Eve online funktioniert zumindest mit einem Single Shard Modell sehr gut. Wohlgemerkt ist es dort ein einziger Shard für alle Spieler auf der ganzen Welt, nicht für alle deutschen Spieler.
> Käme das (zumindest mit genau einem Server für alle deutschen Spieler) bei WAR in Frage oder steigen dann die Spieler auf die Barrikaden, die sowohl Zerstörungs- als auch Ordnungscharaktere haben?
> BTW wie ist eigentlich die Lage in anderen Regionen? Sind die Vereinigten Staaten auch schon auf eine Handvoll Server runter oder ist die Lage dort besser?



Für nur einen Server gibts eben doch "zu viele" deutsche Spieler. Auf Drakenwald kann man bei einem geplanten Raid mit Gegenwehr wirklich die Zonen crashen weil zuviele dabei sind. Wenn da nun nun die Erengarder und Carroburger dazukämen, wäre es zu voll und performancetechnisch vermutlich unspielbar.

Außerdem dominiert die Zerstörung wohl zahlenmäßig auf allen drei Servern. Packst du die zusammen ändert sich nichts an den Verhältnissen. Und, wie du ja schon sagts, mit nur einem Server könnte man nur noch ein Fraktion spielen, was ich als unschöne Einschränkung empfinden würde. Also 2 Server sind das mindeste und die würden auch mengentechnisch reichen. Nur das Problem der Destroüberbevölkerung löst man damit auch nicht

Wie es in den USA aussieht weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (13. November 2009)

also mein Kumpel konnte mit der "alten Trial" auch auf Erengrad und Carroburg Chars erstellen...


----------



## Grimlokk (13. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Nur das Problem der Destroüberbevölkerung löst man damit auch nicht


Hmm, das alte Problem... Gibts irgendwo eine Übersicht über die tatsächlichen Bevölkerungszahlen der einzelnen Rassen auf den einzelnen Servern? Bei WoW gab es mal ein Add-On namens Census, das diese Daten erhoben hat. Die harten Zahlen bei WAR würden mich wirklich mal interessieren.

Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es denn theoretisch ein solches Ungleichgewicht zu korrigieren?
- Erfahrungspunkteboni für Ordnung haben nicht geholfen
- WoW hat versucht, eine "coole" Rasse auf der zahlenmäßig unterlegenen Seite einzuführen. Weiß jemand, ob das geholfen hat?
- WAR implementiert mit einem der nächsten Patches das Underdog-System (und sitzen und langsam gehen für die eigenen Charaktere)... keine Ahnung wie das funktionieren wird.

ODER:
- Man könnte aus der Not eine Tugend machen und das Ungleichgewicht zum Prinzip erklären: "Imperium, Zwerge und Hochelfen werden von allen Seiten bedrängt. Die Verteidiger sind unterlegen, schlecht ausgerüstet und verzweifelt. Jetzt werden wahre Heroen gebraucht, um eine Katastrophe abzuwenden." Exklusive Inhalte für die Ordnung: Quests, Belohnungen, Reittiere, Erfolge, Titel. Sollen Sie es zum ausgewiesenen Inhalt eines zukünftigen Patches machen. Könnte das ein Anreiz für die Zerstörungsspieler sein, einen Ordnungs-Twink zu erstellen?


----------



## C0ntra (13. November 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Hehe..und dabei macht gerade T1 bis Lvl 10 auch in den Sc's den meisten Fun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schön, das es dir dort am meisten Spaß macht. Dann sorgst du hoffentlich dafür, dass im T1 immer genug los ist, selbst wenn man da schnell rausgelevelt ist.


----------



## Sin (13. November 2009)

Ich finde die Idee mit dem Zeitlich unbegrenzten Testaccount gar nicht so schlecht, jedoch was viele Spieler abhält, diesen auch zu nutzen, sind die ständigen Hiopsbotschaften. Erst waren es die Schließungen einiger Server, nun kommen auch noch Nachrichten hinzu, wo 40% der Belegschaft gelündigt wird, etc. 

Ich finds merkwürdig, dass Warhammer so einen Weg gegangen ist. Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, dieses Jahr noch ne Ankündigung zu einem Addon zu lesen und nicht das Sterntaler + Co das "sinkende" Schiff verlassen.


----------



## Grimlokk (13. November 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich erwartet, dieses Jahr noch ne Ankündigung zu einem Addon zu lesen und nicht das Sterntaler + Co das "sinkende" Schiff verlassen.


Was war eigentlich der Hintergrund bei der Geschichte? Sind Sterntaler und der andere CM gegangen oder wurde ihnen gekündigt? Falls ihnen gekündigt wurde, verstehe ich nicht, warum sie Sterntaler entlassen. Der war doch seit Ewigkeiten dabei, erst mit DAoC und dann bei WAR von Anfang an. Andere CMs gibt es ja noch bei WAR, sind ja nicht alle gegangen (worden). War Sterntaler zu teuer?
Hmm, vielleicht ist das ja auch alles vertraulich und so.


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

Grimlokk schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich der Hintergrund bei der Geschichte? Sind Sterntaler und der andere CM gegangen oder wurde ihnen gekündigt? Falls ihnen gekündigt wurde, verstehe ich nicht, warum sie Sterntaler entlassen. Der war doch seit Ewigkeiten dabei, erst mit DAoC und dann bei WAR von Anfang an. Andere CMs gibt es ja noch bei WAR, sind ja nicht alle gegangen (worden). War Sterntaler zu teuer?
> Hmm, vielleicht ist das ja auch alles vertraulich und so.



Naja, wer außer Sternie selber soll dir das beantworten. Seinen Abschiedspost findest du hier


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. November 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Ich hatte ein aktives Warhammer Abo und ich will jetzt nicht damit anfangen das ich 13 Euro dafür für absoluten Wucher halte oder das schlecht machen......
> 
> Im T1 war immer richtig Aktion...SC's wie "Nordenwacht" und "Tore von Ekrund" gingen immer richtig ab.......ab Lvl 30 war man in den letzten SC's meist Futter für die 40er...


/sign

Contra ist der verteidiger der t2-3


----------



## xerkxes (13. November 2009)

wiligut schrieb:


> Naja, wer außer Sternie selber soll dir das beantworten. Seinen Abschiedspost findest du hier



Übrigens:

Vor kurzem war ein cm von goa im advice-chat von Carroburg. Sie wurde gefragt was Sterntaler im Moment gerade macht. Ihrer Antwort nach hält er sich wohl schon länger in einem sehr sonnigen Land auf.


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Übrigens:
> 
> Vor kurzem war ein cm von goa im advice-chat von Carroburg. Sie wurde gefragt was Sterntaler im Moment gerade macht. Ihrer Antwort nach hält er sich wohl schon länger in einem sehr sonnigen Land auf.



Dann hat er wohl eine nette Abfindung bekommen als ihm gekündigt wurde.


----------



## Sin (13. November 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Dann hat er wohl eine nette Abfindung bekommen als ihm gekündigt wurde.



Oder die haben ihn in den Irak geschickt ^^


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

Also was der gute Jamil macht, weiß ich schon - etwas ähnliches, so viel seit verraten. ^^

@Topic: Ich denke auf jeden Fall auch, dass die unbegrenzte Testversion eine nette Sache ist. Schade ist das eben mit dem T2 und T3, aber da hilft es nur, wenn die User von sich aus Spaß am (weiter)spielen entwickeln.


----------



## Topaz (13. November 2009)

Man kann auf allen deutschen Servern Chars erstellen.
Es gibt da keine Beschränkung.


----------



## wiligut (13. November 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Man kann auf allen deutschen Servern Chars erstellen.
> Es gibt da keine Beschränkung.



Genau, wollt ich eben auch nochmal bestätigen. Ich sollte halt kein Bier beim zocken trinken  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (13. November 2009)

Fyralon schrieb:


> Irgendwie versteh ich deine Antwort nicht so recht?Kommt leicht "giftig" rüber!?!
> 
> Ich hatte ein aktives Warhammer Abo und ich will jetzt nicht damit anfangen das ich 13 Euro dafür für absoluten Wucher halte oder das schlecht machen......
> 
> Im T1 war immer richtig Aktion...SC's wie "Nordenwacht" und "Tore von Ekrund" gingen immer richtig ab.......ab Lvl 30 war man in den letzten SC's meist Futter für die 40er...



Das war keineswegs "giftig" gemeint. 
Ich sehe das dir das T1 mehr Spaß macht, als der Rest. Wenngleich ich es selbst nicht nachvollziehen kann, bringt es doch nicht, dir meine Meinung aufzudrücken. Wenn es dir und anderen dort genug Spaß macht, dann hat es eben den positiven Nebeneffekt, das im T1 eine konstante Spielerbasis vorhanden ist, im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen, wo Späteinsteiger sich zumeist durch halbleere Startgebiete quälen müssen.

Btw, 9€/Monat finde ich günstig bei einer GTC im regulären Onlineshop - nix Ebay.

@Feuerwirbel: Wieso Verteidiger? Ich sage wie es auf Drakenwald in diesen Tiers ist. Was interessieren mich denn SZ's oder SFZ, wenn man mehrstündige Burgbelagerungen erleben kann? Davon abgesehen, das SZ's trotzdem aufgehen, nur sind dort weniger, wenn im ORvR grad ne große Sause ist.

@willigut: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Was interessieren mich denn SZ's oder SFZ, wenn man mehrstündige Burgbelagerungen erleben kann? Davon abgesehen, das SZ's trotzdem aufgehen, nur sind dort weniger, wenn im ORvR grad ne große Sause ist.


Und für diese "mehrstündigen" Burgbelagerungen zahlt man 9€, da kann ich auch für einen f2p acc andere sachen immer wieder machen


----------



## Casp (14. November 2009)

Feuerwirbel schrieb:


> Und für diese "mehrstündigen" Burgbelagerungen zahlt man 9€, da kann ich auch für einen f2p acc andere sachen immer wieder machen



Sagt dir der sog. "Kategorische Imperativ" etwas?


----------



## Boccanegra (14. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> @Feuerwirbel: Wieso Verteidiger? Ich sage wie es auf Drakenwald in diesen Tiers ist. Was interessieren mich denn SZ's oder SFZ, wenn man mehrstündige Burgbelagerungen erleben kann? Davon abgesehen, das SZ's trotzdem aufgehen, nur sind dort weniger, wenn im ORvR grad ne große Sause ist.


Da ich selber auf Drakenwald spiele (Ordnung) möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass hier die Betonung auf "kann" zu legen ist; man "kann" vielleicht mehrstündige Burgenbelagerungen erleben, aber die Regel ist das nicht. Normalerweise rückt im T4 ein Zerg der Zerstörung an, der so groß ist, dass er die Ordnung in der Burg einfach zur Seite fegt. Das ist eigentlich der Normalfall, andernfalls es ja auch nicht zu den vielen Altdorf-Belagerungen käme.


----------



## C0ntra (14. November 2009)

Boccanegra schrieb:


> Da ich selber auf Drakenwald spiele (Ordnung) möchte ich darauf hinweisen, dass hier die Betonung auf "kann" zu legen ist; man "kann" vielleicht mehrstündige Burgenbelagerungen erleben, aber die Regel ist das nicht. Normalerweise rückt im T4 ein Zerg der Zerstörung an, der so groß ist, dass er die Ordnung in der Burg einfach zur Seite fegt. Das ist eigentlich der Normalfall, andernfalls es ja auch nicht zu den vielen Altdorf-Belagerungen käme.



Es bezog sich auf Tier 2 und 3, dahingehend ist der Zusammenhang zu sehen. Aus den Zitaten und den Aussagen der Zitierten ist es aber zu erkennen.


----------



## xerkxes (14. November 2009)

Früher waren Burgen schon eher mehrere Stunden zu verteidigen aber das war vielen wiederum zu lange. Mythic hat daraufhin eine zweite Rampe eingebaut, was es leichter machen sollte Burgen zu nehmen. Auf einmal was das wieder kacke... man kanns den Leuten nicht Recht machen.

Mythics guter Wille nach den Wünschen der Community zu arbeiten wurde immer gegen sie verwendet, das ist ihr Dilemma.


----------



## Boccanegra (14. November 2009)

xerkxes schrieb:


> Früher waren Burgen schon eher mehrere Stunden zu verteidigen aber das war vielen wiederum zu lange. Mythic hat daraufhin eine zweite Rampe eingebaut, was es leichter machen sollte Burgen zu nehmen. Auf einmal was das wieder kacke... man kanns den Leuten nicht Recht machen.
> 
> Mythics guter Wille nach den Wünschen der Community zu arbeiten wurde immer gegen sie verwendet, das ist ihr Dilemma.


Weil es "die Community" nie gab. Sondern nur Leute, von denen die einen dieses, die anderen jenes wollten. Und oft genug etwas völlig gegensätzliches.


----------



## TheOtherGuy (14. November 2009)

Topaz schrieb:


> Man kann auf allen deutschen Servern Chars erstellen.
> Es gibt da keine Beschränkung.



Nicht nur auf den deutschen. Grad auf dem allseits bekannten englischen Server gemacht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (14. November 2009)

heißt dass jez, ich kann mir nen testaccount machen und im t1 für immer und ewig kostelos spielen(ich weis dass es nach ner zeit langweilig wird aber nur so als frage!)


----------



## Feuerwirbel (14. November 2009)

Gondi schrieb:


> heißt dass jez, ich kann mir nen testaccount machen und im t1 für immer und ewig kostelos spielen(ich weis dass es nach ner zeit langweilig wird aber nur so als frage!)


jo, f2p den besten teil des Spiels genießen. Für zwischendurch echt ne empfehlung


----------



## huladai (15. November 2009)

kann es sein dass man als testaccler nicht in instanzen kommt?
wollte vorhin tdj und hatte endlos ladebildschirm - grade hatte jemand das gleiche problem, er hatte auch nen testacc.

weiß da jemand was?


----------



## Pymonte (15. November 2009)

ja, mit Testacc kann man keinerlei Instanzen betreten (auch für Quests nicht, z.B. Feuerakademie in Altdorf)


----------



## dd2ren (15. November 2009)

mal eine Frage eines War-Noobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was bedeutet immer T1 und höher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. November 2009)

Abschnitt 1 oder höher


----------



## dd2ren (15. November 2009)

und wieviel gibt es ?  ist das T1 groß ?


----------



## AdamsApfel (15. November 2009)

Gibt 4 Abschnitte 


Ja schon Groß aber seit dem "neuen" WAR beommste nicht mehr soviel zu sehen,wie früher was ich aber nicht Negativ werten würde so trifft man öfters andere Spieler etc.


Das T1 kannste aber auch mit nem Testacc erkunden es ist teilweise sehr schön gestaltet


----------



## Virthu (15. November 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> ja, mit Testacc kann man keinerlei Instanzen betreten (auch für Quests nicht, z.B. Feuerakademie in Altdorf)



nach tdj kann man, nach altdorf oder in andere t1-gebiete ausserhalb des imperiums nicht.


----------



## Pymonte (16. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> nach tdj kann man, nach altdorf oder in andere t1-gebiete ausserhalb des imperiums nicht.



ehrlich? Dann ist das neu. Naja, vermutlich weil TdJ nachträglich integriert wurde.


----------



## wiligut (16. November 2009)

Wie, in die Hauptstadt kann man nicht? Ich dachte doch? Das mit der Instanz hab ich noch nicht probiert. Um die Gerüchte noch zu fördern hier mein Erlebnis. Ich hab gestern mit Testaccount ne Gruppe mit jemandem gebildet der direkt nen Abo abgeschlossen hatte. Als ich lead hatte und für Szenarien angemeldet habe, bekam nur ich die Einladung, er nicht. Als er lead hatte und angemeldet hat, konnten wir beide rein. Vielleicht wars aber auch nur nen Bug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie auch immer. Es ist herrlich voll jetzt im T1. Endlich kann man mal alle PQs machen. In der Anfängergilde auf DW hatten wir gestern über 100 Leute on

Edit: Das man nicht in Gebiete außerhalb des Imp kommt kann ich aber nicht glauben. Ich hab dafür extra ne Rolle im Gepäck um mich als Ork ins Grünhautstartgebiet porten zu können!


----------



## C0ntra (16. November 2009)

Man kann in der Trial in alle T1 Gebiete (von Anfang an per Schriftrolle) und in die Hauptstadt. Konsequenterweise auch in die TdJ Instanz, da man auch zur Zeit des Events als Trial Spieler dort teilnehmen konnte. Es sind aber nur die T1 SZ's zugänglich, nicht die Hauptstadt SZ's.


----------



## Virthu (16. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Man kann in der Trial in alle T1 Gebiete (von Anfang an per Schriftrolle) und in die Hauptstadt. Konsequenterweise auch in die TdJ Instanz, da man auch zur Zeit des Events als Trial Spieler dort teilnehmen konnte. Es sind aber nur die T1 SZ's zugänglich, nicht die Hauptstadt SZ's.



nö. nur nordland und norsca sind zugänglich. will man die schriftrolle für die anderen startgebiete nutzen, wird einem gesagt, man solle bitte schön mit der kohle rausrücken.


----------



## Peithon (16. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> nö. nur nordland und norsca sind zugänglich. will man die schriftrolle für die anderen startgebiete nutzen, wird einem gesagt, man solle bitte schön mit der kohle rausrücken.



C0ntra stellt wieder eindrucksvoll seine Kompetenz unter Beweis. 

Man kann Norland und Norsca betreten und die 3 Szenarien. Flüge nach Altdorf oder zu den Zwergen, Grünhäuten oder Elfen sind nicht möglich.

Handeln ist aber möglich. Wenn du bestimmte Dinge aus dem Auktionshaus brauchst, dann kann dir das auch jemand besorgen, der ein Abbo eingerichtet hat. Am besten sucht man sich eine Gilde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (17. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> C0ntra stellt wieder eindrucksvoll seine Kompetenz unter Beweis.
> 
> Man kann Norland und Norsca betreten und die 3 Szenarien. Flüge nach Altdorf oder zu den Zwergen, Grünhäuten oder Elfen sind nicht möglich.



Ich bitte demütigst um Verzeihung für diese fahrlässige Fehlinformation. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In der Woche vor Einführung der Endlos-Trial war ich zuletzt mit einem Trial Acc online und das Mythic dahingehend Änderungen vornimmt hatte ich mir nie träumen lassen. 
Nun ja, schlecht finde ich es nicht, dann sieht man eben nicht mehr alles bzw. man muss auf die RvR-Einfluss Belohnungen aus den anderen T1 Gebieten verzichten. Zum (Dauer-)Testen reicht es allemal.


Davon mal abgesehen, das wir selten einer Meinung ist, kannst du den ironischen Unterton in deinen Beiträgen lassen, ein Hinweis auf einen offensichtlichen Fehler genügt schon.


----------



## Virthu (17. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen, das wir selten einer Meinung ist, kannst du den ironischen Unterton in deinen Beiträgen lassen, ein Hinweis auf einen offensichtlichen Fehler genügt schon.



fühlt sich da jemand gleich persönlich angegriffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (17. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> fühlt sich da jemand gleich persönlich angegriffen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir uns nicht auf dieses Niveau herunter begeben müssen. 

Um mich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen, müsste ich meinen Gegenüber ernst nehmen können, was bei dir glücklicherweise bisher nie der Fall war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. November 2009)

Naja aber dennoch derb, wie sie es einschränken. Also der Endloss Trial ist nichts weiter als, mal am RVR teilnehmen und PVE anschauen. Es zeigt eben nicht mehr und daher glaub ich auch net so stark an Kunden zu strömen bei WAR. Da es doch stark eingeschränkt ist und selbst wenn aus einigen Trialzockern, ein ACC ensteht hat EA/Mythic ja erst was davon, wenn die 30 Tage auslaufen. Also weiß nicht ob es die Rettung ist. Meine WAR ist eh schon am unteren Limit, meine da ist der Trial ein schneller und einfacher Weg noch paar Kunden zu gewinnen. Doch wirklich dauerhaft hält man sich damit keine Kundschaft. Denn paar Tage werden die Leut testen und sich Klassen hoch ziehen. Andere werden es nutzen um ihren ACC um zu schreiben. Meine für 8 Euro kann man sich 30 Tage kaufen und dazu halt die Chance die andere Seite zu zocken. Wenn man dann halt sagt, gut ich zieh mal Klasse X auf 10 und Klasse Y auf 10 und die auf etc. Das erspart schon bissel Zeit und stress. Dazu kommt, dass man eben doch bissel testen kann, was einem so gefällt. Doch das Prob, bis Level 10 geht kaum eine Klasse richtig ab.

Der Trial wird paar Kunden bringen, aber nach oben hin gesehen gehen auch wieder alte Kunden. Denn wenn man im Endgame seine Stadt dauer Belagert sieht und keine alternativen hat, außer sich vom  ÜBerzahlzerg umrenn zu lassen oder Reste abzufangen, die einzeln oder zu zweit umher ziehen, dann wird es auf dauer Langweilig. Also weiß nicht ob es ne Rettung für WAR ist. Ich glaub nicht daran, es wird ihnen vielleicht noch paar Kunden bringen, aber der Verlust bleibt weiter. Vielleicht hält man sich so 1 Monat oder 2 Länger über den Abschaltlimit, aber richtig rumreisen kann nur noch Mythic das Ruder und kein Trial.


----------



## C0ntra (17. November 2009)

Golrik schrieb:


> Naja aber dennoch derb, wie sie es einschränken. Also der Endloss Trial ist nichts weiter als, mal am RVR teilnehmen und PVE anschauen. Es zeigt eben nicht mehr und daher glaub ich auch net so stark an Kunden zu strömen bei WAR. Da es doch stark eingeschränkt ist und selbst wenn aus einigen Trialzockern, ein ACC ensteht hat EA/Mythic ja erst was davon, wenn die 30 Tage auslaufen. Also weiß nicht ob es die Rettung ist. Meine WAR ist eh schon am unteren Limit, meine da ist der Trial ein schneller und einfacher Weg noch paar Kunden zu gewinnen. Doch wirklich dauerhaft hält man sich damit keine Kundschaft. [...]


Du sagst es, wenn auch mit anderer Absicht. Die Trial zeigt Aspekte von WAR, die den Kunden bei Gefallen dazu bewegen, sich das Spiel genauer anzusehen (30Tage) und evtl. sogar ein Abo abzuschließen. 
Diejeinigen, die WAR nur wegen dem T1 spielen, kann man schließlich nicht zum Kundenstamm zählen, nur diejenigen, die darüberhinaus am Ball bleiben. 
Man hält in der Tat keine Kundschaft oder zählst du Dauer-F2P-Spieler dazu? Sehr wohl hält man RvR begeisterte Spieler, die aktuell unzufrieden, sind beim Spiel und das ist Gewinn genug - vor allem bezüglich der Bevölkerung der Startgebiete.


----------



## Virthu (17. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir uns nicht auf dieses Niveau herunter begeben müssen.
> 
> Um mich persönlich angegriffen zu fühlen, müsste ich meinen Gegenüber ernst nehmen können, was bei dir glücklicherweise bisher nie der Fall war.
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hast alle "erwartugen" erfüllt, ich gratuliere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

im übrigen, warum bist du plötzlich dem pve so zugetan? bekommt dir t4 pvp nicht gut?

edit: ah ja, wo wir bei trials sind. die bringen schon neue kunden. nur ist es so, dass die meisten irgendwo zwischen t3 und t4 abspringen, sobald die bugs und mängel offensichtlich werden. am anfang hat man ja noch jede menge spass und leveln geht flott vonstatten. später hat man immer gleiche burgen und immer gleiche abläufe, die nicht jedem spass machen. sobald man dann hinter die kaputten klassenmechaniken kommt, wirds wirklich unschön.


----------



## Peithon (17. November 2009)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Du sagst es, wenn auch mit anderer Absicht. Die Trial zeigt Aspekte von WAR, die den Kunden bei Gefallen dazu bewegen, sich das Spiel genauer anzusehen (30Tage) und evtl. sogar ein Abo abzuschließen.
> Diejeinigen, die WAR nur wegen dem T1 spielen, kann man schließlich nicht zum Kundenstamm zählen, nur diejenigen, die darüberhinaus am Ball bleiben.
> Man hält in der Tat keine Kundschaft oder zählst du Dauer-F2P-Spieler dazu? Sehr wohl hält man RvR begeisterte Spieler, die aktuell unzufrieden, sind beim Spiel und das ist Gewinn genug - vor allem bezüglich der Bevölkerung der Startgebiete.



Ich finde schon, dass auch Trial-Spieler zum Kundenstamm gehören. Sie bezahlen dafür nur eben kein Geld. Die besten 3 Szenarien des Spiels kostenlos spielen zu dürfen, finde ich super. Es kommen sogar mal wieder spannende Szenarien zustande, bei denen knappe Siege errungen werden. Dass die Klassen im T1 sich nicht voll entfalten können finde ich auch gut, weil es kein wegbomben in der Form gibt, wie das im T4 auftritt. 
Der Trial ist jedoch keine Möglichkeit das Ungleichgewicht auf manchen Servern in den Griff zu bekommen oder die Mängel im T4-RvR abzudecken. Ich könnte mir durchausvorstellen, dass sich im T1 eine Art Trial-Community entwickeln kann. Stammgruppen in Szenarien und im Nordland-RvR sind ja durchaus denkbar.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. November 2009)

Naja die Leute die RVR wollen, glaub ich sind im T1 auch nicht zufrieden. Die wollen mehr und im T4 kann man pech haben und ist auf der Unterzahl seite. Das Problem ist damit nicht weg, sondern bleibt bestehen. Die Trial Kundschaft ist echte und richtige Kundschaft, sie haben gewisse Vorteile nicht. Aber sie sind genau so Teil von WAR, wie die Bezahlende ACCs. 

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass ich Leute bei Stange halte, wenn ich ihn T1 anbiete Kostenlos. Das kann sogar pssieren dass Stammkunden sagen. Eh ich mir das Langweilige Gezerge im T4 antue und dort niedergebombt werde, zock ich nur T1. Das kann auch passieren.
Der Trial ACC ist keine Rettung und hält niemanden bei der Stange, nicht wirklich. Es wird paar Wochen/Monate halt WAR etwas versorgen, aber auch nur für die Zahlen nach außen und für eine Zeitlang vielleicht mit Neukunden, aber Stammkunden gewinnt man damit nicht. Dazu bietet WAR dann zu wenig. Man kann zwar nur RVR und PVE machen, aber was macht man den Später? Es ändert sich nicht wirklich viel. Das ist ja der Knackpunkt. Wenn das T2 eine Änderung wäre und T3 nochmal und T4 nochmal, wäre es super. Aber dem ist leider nicht so und daher geben sich viele mit T1-T3 zufrieden. Weil dort gewisse Klassen nicht alles in Grund und boden Sprengen oder man nicht in völliger Unterzahl ist. Das Problem wird mit keinem Trial gelöst. Denn die Leute die neu Anfangen, werden nicht zwingend das Unbalanced verändern. Sie werden nicht zwingend länger bleiben, als man sich wünscht. Die können auch die Lust ab T3 verlieren, wie es bei mir der Fall war. Weil wirklich viel anders als im T2 war nicht, nur ne zweite Mauer und nochmal neu Anfangen gute Items zu farmen, damit man wieder im RVR sein Tank stehen kann. Das ganze ist nur frustend.

Sowas muss Mythic bekämpfen. Der Testzugang ist eigentlich nichts weiter als Zeitkauf und nichts anderes. Es ist eine Art damit Leben wir noch 1-2 Monate. Aber es rettet nicht wirklich WAR, ändert nicht wirklich das RVR, hält keinen bei seinem Bezahl ACC, ändert nichts am T2-T4, ändert nichts an den Klassen etc. Es erlaubt nur das im T1 die Leute wieder etwas spaß haben und einige bleiben dann einfach dort, weil so schlecht ist es in diesem Bezug net. Mal on gehen, fix SC besuchen und auf die Nase geben. Mehr kann man damit nicht machen und wirklich mehr kann man im T4 oder T3 auch nicht machen. Nur eh man dort wieder Spaß hat, muss man erst 40 werden. Also bleibt man gleich im T1, ich versteh da die Leute und wenn in WAR mehr Warhammer wäre, dann tät ich auch ein Trial aktivieren und mal paar Stündchen die Woche für einfache SC und Orkischem Schlägerein opfern oder zwergisches Saufen und Prügeln. Aber leider fühl ich mich nicht wirklich in die Welt versetzt und fühl mich net wie ein Boy, da ich niemand moschen darf, denn ich moschen will. Als Zwerg darf ich Elfen nicht die Nase brechen, die mal wieder arrogant daher kommen. Nur weil ein Zwerg diesen Pack vertraut, muss es nicht für meinen Groll gelten.

Das fehlt alles in WAR und daher gibt es zu wenig Abwechslungs und zu oft immer das selbe. Daher reicht T1 zu. Meine die SC dort sind am Ende genau so langweilig, wie die SC im T4. Denn man kann ja eh keine anderen mehr Besuchen. Doch wenn die im T1 gut besucht sind, immer mal wieder neue Spieler drin sind und es auch mal wechselt. Also mal bekommt man richtig eins auf die Mütze, mal die anderen und mal ist es knapp ... das macht mehr spaß. Als immer gegen die 11er Truppen zu laufen mit 4 Heilern und man selbst hat so ein Randomhaufen. Das ganze ist auf dauer recht langweilig und einseitig. So bekommt man auch in den SC mal wieder RP etc. Also T1 macht dadurch denk ich richtigen Spaß. Aber das T2,T3 und vorallem T4, wird davon nicht profitieren. Zwar gibt es welche die Verlängern, nur müssen es genug sein, damit die höheren Zonen weiter Leben. T2 und T3 denk ich sind so oder so noch recht gut besucht, aber T4 wird dann langsam schon dünne. Daher müssen es viele Kunden sein, die weiter ziehen und die Lust nicht verlieren. Daher glaub ich, bleiben deutlich mehr Leute im T1, als einem Lieb sein kann und im ungünstigsten Fall, wechseln sogar Spieler ins T1. Weil wozu T4 bezahlen, wenn man eh nichts machen kann, wenn man T1 Kostenlos haben kann und wenigsten gemoscht wird. Bis das Spiel abgeschaltet wird oder doch noch aufblüht. Dann aktiviert man seinen alten ACC wieder und macht weiter oder macht aus dem enuen Trial, seinen neuen ACC. 
Aber da muss sich WAR ändern.


----------



## Flexaroni (17. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir durchausvorstellen, dass sich im T1 eine Art Trial-Community entwickeln kann. Stammgruppen in Szenarien und im Nordland-RvR sind ja durchaus denkbar.



Und unerwünscht.

Nachdem man im T4 schon kaum mehr lustige Szenarien erlebt, weil permanent irgendeine ein Billigsetup rum rennt und alles wegbombt oder umassistet, geht es damit jetzt auch im T1 los. Erst gestern begneten mir eine Gruppe aus 3 Bws, einem Erzi, einem Runi und einem Sonnenritter, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## Virthu (17. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Dass die Klassen im T1 sich nicht voll entfalten können finde ich auch gut, weil es kein wegbomben in der Form gibt, wie das im T4 auftritt.



bomben geht, sogar recht gut. dank rüssi talis kann ein sorc 50%+ rüstungsabsorbtion erreichen und muss dank der klassenmechanik nicht allzuviel in intelligenz investieren. gib ihm noch 2 heiler, guard und chosen zum debuffen von resistenzen und los gehts.
auf der stufe kann man weder leben sockeln, noch allzuviele resis stacken, noch gibt es aoe heilung, so dass die meisten gegner leichte opfer sind.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (17. November 2009)

AE Heilung ist aber kein Schutz vor AE Bomben. Mein heilt maximal 6 Mann. Die bombe ist egal welche Gruppe der Gegner gehört, daher ist es eh viel zu stark. Bomben ala alten Pen and Paper, ist aber leider nicht so beliebt bei MMOs.

Naja aber das Entfallten ist schon teilweise wichtig. Gerade was die Spielbarkeit angeht. Im T1 kommst dir nicht als Tank vor. Man hat fast keine Rüstung und hält nicht sonderlich viel aus. Man ist sogar regelrecht zum Schild gezwungen, da Rüstugnsvorsprung nicht wirklich hoch ist. 

Das sich Stammgruppen bilden werden, kann passieren. Dagegen kann man nichts machen. Aber warum soll es unerwünscht sein?


----------



## Peithon (17. November 2009)

Es gibt doch tausende Leute, die täglich Shooter oder sonstiges spielen. Warum soll es nicht auch Leute geben, die sich in 3 Szenarien und 1 RvR-Gebiet prügeln und das über eine lange Zeit? 

Ich finde es persönlich gerade schön, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit nach neuen Items Ausschau halten muss. Einen Charakter bei Warhammer im T4 wettbewerbsfähig zu machen dauert richtig lange. Mit den Länder-der-Toten-Items haben sie da ja auch noch musst-have-Items eingebaut ohne die man ein Duell gegen jemanden, der diese hat, auf jeden Fall verliert. Wenn man objektiv ist, dann ist auch sehr aufwendig an Waffen zu kommen. Entweder muss man den Ruf bei Zwergen/Grünhäuten oder Elfen voll machen oder ins Verlorene Tal. Für das Tal braucht man Wachposten oder Erobererset, wo für man auch eine ganze Zeit im RvR oder in Instanzen verbringen muss. Rufrang 70 sollte man eigentlich auch haben und ein volles Kriegsherrenset, damit man im T4-RvR gegen die Gegner nicht voll und ganz untergeht. 

Dagegen ist es ein Witz die Einflussbelohnungen im T1 zu erreichen. Wenn man in einem Schlachtzug ist und es vernünftig läuft, dann ist man damit an einem Abend durch. Die beiden Setteile hat man dann auch schon, also bleibt nur noch im Kapitel 3 oder Kapitel 4 nach Helm und Schulterrüstung zu grinden. Gleichzeitig kann man die ganzen Leichen plündern, damit man gute Fragmente erhält und kann sich mit einem anderen Twink die super Talissteine herstellen. Ich schätze, dass der Zeitaufwand für so ein Unternehmen etwa bei 2 Wochenenden liegt. Während man bei einem T4-Char wohl etwa 8 Monate einplanen muss.


----------



## OldboyX (17. November 2009)

Peithon schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tausende Leute, die täglich Shooter oder sonstiges spielen. Warum soll es nicht auch Leute geben, die sich in 3 Szenarien und 1 RvR-Gebiet prügeln und das über eine lange Zeit?
> 
> Ich finde es persönlich gerade schön, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit nach neuen Items Ausschau halten muss. Einen Charakter bei Warhammer im T4 wettbewerbsfähig zu machen dauert richtig lange. Mit den Länder-der-Toten-Items haben sie da ja auch noch musst-have-Items eingebaut ohne die man ein Duell gegen jemanden, der diese hat, auf jeden Fall verliert. Wenn man objektiv ist, dann ist auch sehr aufwendig an Waffen zu kommen. Entweder muss man den Ruf bei Zwergen/Grünhäuten oder Elfen voll machen oder ins Verlorene Tal. Für das Tal braucht man Wachposten oder Erobererset, wo für man auch eine ganze Zeit im RvR oder in Instanzen verbringen muss. Rufrang 70 sollte man eigentlich auch haben und ein volles Kriegsherrenset, damit man im T4-RvR gegen die Gegner nicht voll und ganz untergeht.
> 
> Dagegen ist es ein Witz die Einflussbelohnungen im T1 zu erreichen. Wenn man in einem Schlachtzug ist und es vernünftig läuft, dann ist man damit an einem Abend durch. Die beiden Setteile hat man dann auch schon, also bleibt nur noch im Kapitel 3 oder Kapitel 4 nach Helm und Schulterrüstung zu grinden. Gleichzeitig kann man die ganzen Leichen plündern, damit man gute Fragmente erhält und kann sich mit einem anderen Twink die super Talissteine herstellen. Ich schätze, dass der Zeitaufwand für so ein Unternehmen etwa bei 2 Wochenenden liegt. Während man bei einem T4-Char wohl etwa 8 Monate einplanen muss.



/sign

Das gefällt sicher einigen.


----------



## dd2ren (17. November 2009)

Kurze Frage nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Irgendwie komme ich mit dem Client nur auf Ami-Server , gibts den auch auf deutsch ? 


Habe ich den falschen Client gezogen ? ^^


----------



## Virthu (17. November 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> Kurze Frage nebenbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mit ziemlicher sicherheit den falschen gezogen. geh am besten auf war-europe.de und versuchs dort nochmal.


----------



## dd2ren (17. November 2009)

Virthu schrieb:


> mit ziemlicher sicherheit den falschen gezogen. geh am besten auf war-europe.de und versuchs dort nochmal.




jo, habe den falschen gezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Thx 


Ist eigentlich mein inaktiver Account jetzt automatisch ein Trial ?  Oder muss ich mir ein neuen Key holen ? ^^


----------



## Virthu (17. November 2009)

dd2ren schrieb:


> jo, habe den falschen gezogen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



inaktive accounts werden sicher nicht auf trial umgestellt. wenn du mit deinem alten account spielen willst, wirst du zahlen müssen.


----------



## dd2ren (18. November 2009)

ja das war ja vorher auch nur ein Probe-Account der mal bis Level 3 gespielt wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:


jo ist umgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

